# Review wanted: Hatsumi - KEN, TACHI, KATANA



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm looking at snagging a number of videos and this one was suggested to me as a 'must have'.  Is it any good? 

(Also, anyone up for doing some indepth reviews for inclusion in the next MT mag?)

Thank you!


----------



## kenanderson (Sep 29, 2004)

Mr. Rustaz, 

Yes, this is a very good video detailing many different facets of the older style of kenjutsu. I think you would find it well worth the cost.

- Ken Anderson


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

If you want to see unca' H open a can of whoop @$$ on the shihans, I'd suggest the Takagi Yoshin ryu tape, "What Is Martial Arts" and Yarijutsu. "Ken, Tachi, Katana" isn't one of the better tapes IMHO.


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 1, 2004)

I think this tape is directed at those who want to take a new look at their sword work.

There is very little "first you do A, then you do B" type of stuff. Instead Hatsumi does things like show a form and concentrates on one aspect of the form- such as how the guard is used against the other sword to lock it in place. Then he might say, "we can do this with this type of sword because of the way it is built." And then he grabs a heavier sword and shows how the different way it is constructed alters the application of the principle.

The whole tape is like a jump off point for some exploration on your own. Hatsumi might show a way of stepping off line with a few variations/applications and just from that you can spend an day of practice time just trying out the possibilities of it in various ways. I would say that for every five minutes of watching, you can easily have an hour of exploration and expansion.

Of course, if you do not have a firm grounding in sword work and martial arts you can probably go spinning off into some strange, unrealistic, areas. That is my worry and I would reccomend this tape as a supplement for training and advisable only after some good basics are drilled into you.

If you have some good foundation training in Bujinkan style movement, you can get a lot from this tape on the ways a sword is made and how it effects the way it is used. Hatusmi always stresses that the unarmed skills are the basis for all the weapon skills. So without knowing much about taijutsu (unarmed art) you will not get as much as you can from the sword stuff.

So, in summery, if you have some good basics and want to explore some new ways of using the sword, this might be the tape for you. If you have no experience, or want some sort of textbook on how to do something in an exact manner, I fear you may be disapointed.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Oct 2, 2004)

Technically, of course, there's nothing "wrong" with it, I'd like to add. I just found it to be a little "out there", but to be honest I saw it around september 2002 and a lot of things has been happening since.
Out of all things on it I guess I found the tachi work most impressive, though I can't say I know where to lay my hands on one suitable for training, let alone one of those "Conan/Xena/He-Man" crossover straight Chinese swords...:idunno:


----------



## AaronLucia (Oct 2, 2004)

I think Roley described it perfectly.


----------



## Bester (Oct 4, 2004)

Is it available in English?  I watched one of his videos but couldn't follow it as it was all in Japanese.


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 4, 2004)

I think the version from Richard Van Donk has subtitles and the DVD has the option of Englsih subtitles. But I have a Japanese VHS version and watch that, so check when ordering.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 4, 2004)

> If you want to see unca' H open a can of whoop @$ on the shihans, I'd suggest the Takagi Yoshin ryu tape


which tape is this? where can I buy it? website?

thanks,
me


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Oct 4, 2004)

www.budomart.com


It's listed under "the 9 schools". Koto ryu is also good technique-wise for someone in the Bujinkan, others may find the attacks a bit...well, sloppy. (Though you gotta wonder if that isn't intentional:wink2: )
As for "Yarijutsu", I can only say this...poor Seno...:whip:


----------



## Kreth (Oct 5, 2004)

This is getting a bit off track. This thread was started by Kaith asking for recommendations on the tape in the subject. If you want to discuss other material, throw it in its own thread.

Jeff


----------



## r.severe (Oct 10, 2004)

Hatsumi - KEN, TACHI, KATANA 

In my opinion this is one of Hatsumi sensei best views into his marvelous way(s) of thinking about weaponry.
I would like to point out or say the view he offers is not basic and should be taken into account when viewing it.

I feel this type of view is in the middle phases of kenjutsu keiko... not kihon.

I would have liked to seen more flow and not the stop and go 'takes' with his partners to express the natural 'feel' of combat.

ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## Captain Harlock (Dec 7, 2004)

If one has some previous understanding, this tape is an excellent reference tool.  If one doesn't, it's not the one to start with.  I am not very familiar with Hatsumi-sama's video work, so the recomendations of his students and instructors might be a better guide than I.


----------



## Enson (Dec 8, 2004)

i think his shakey knees and brittle bones inhibit his technique! hee hee!

peace
that was a joke by the way


----------



## Kreth (Dec 8, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> i think his shakey knees and brittle bones inhibit his technique! hee hee!
> 
> peace
> that was a joke by the way


Given the tone of some of your other posts regarding the Bujinkan, I think this post served no purpose other than to antagonize...

Jeff


----------



## Captain Harlock (Dec 8, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> i think his shakey knees and brittle bones inhibit his technique! hee hee!
> 
> peace
> that was a joke by the way


 Pastor Munoz, 
  Your comments and actions through out this forum reflect on your training, your teacher and your faith in a very poor light. Please cease disgracing yourself further. My understanding is that this thread is for discussion of sword reference and training videos.  Unless you can contribute to that discussion, I respectfully ask that you refrain from further comments.

For the individual who decided to hit my reputation for my comments earlier in this thread, with the comment "Hatsumi SAMA???? You make the Bujinkan look like a cult", I can assure you that such was not my intent.  My understanding is that the addition of "-sama" was a formal show of respect usually used for a respected senior. If I am wrong, please correct me, preferably in a respectful manner.  The fact that the one who commented did so anonymous indicated that ones own cowardice, I think.

I am here to share, and to learn.  Not to exchange petty barbs with those lacking courtesy. May we please refrain from such dishonorable actions in the future?

Domo arigato.


----------



## Dale Seago (Dec 8, 2004)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Given the tone of some of your other posts regarding the Bujinkan, I think this post served no purpose other than to antagonize...
> 
> Jeff



Actually, that one did come across to me as -- for once -- a simple attempt at humor.

Last week Sensei was moving incredibly for a man of ANY age -- in full armor, no less! -- and has just turned 73 by Japanese reckoning. Speaking of armor and all that, y'all might find my "back from Japan" post and pics over at Sword Forum International interesting:

http://forums.swordforum.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=488048#post488048


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 8, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> i think his shakey knees and brittle bones inhibit his technique! hee hee!
> 
> peace
> that was a joke by the way


----------



## yariman (Dec 8, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> i think his shakey knees and brittle bones inhibit his technique! hee hee!
> 
> peace
> that was a joke by the way


 Jellous kodomo, you are not qualified to comment on this. Sword handling is not for children.


----------



## Captain Harlock (Dec 9, 2004)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> > Originally Posted by Enson
> > i think his shakey knees and brittle bones inhibit his technique! hee hee!
> >
> > peace
> > that was a joke by the way



I believe this troll also again hit my reputation, again failing to sign his cowardly name.

"sounds like your bucking to be a mod! keep it up!"  

I feel for this tortured soul, so empty that he must lash out at those around him.

And, again "What a disgrace! Go back to where you came from!"


----------



## Captain Harlock (Dec 9, 2004)

yariman said:
			
		

> Jellous kodomo, you are not qualified to comment on this. Sword handling is not for children.



Ride your horse along the edge of a sword; hide yourself in the middle of flames....:asian:


----------



## Enson (Dec 9, 2004)

> I guess you big gut and double chin inhibit your technique....isn't that right fatso!!!! Get a life you ****ing tool!


 some bad rep i got... uh... whats a "tool"?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2004)

TOOL is a band, a slang term for a certain part of the male anatomy (located directly forward of 2 other parts sadly lacking in many anonymous dingers), also is a term for one who does the evil of another.  "Tool of the Man", etc.

I somehow doubt they were confusing you with the band.


----------

